# Texas wife supporting my man



## tbucher1218 (Jul 10, 2008)

My name is Trina and I am the wife of Chad (CBucher).  I wanted to log in and get involved and support Chad in his (new) hobby.  Its not really new, he has been smoking for a long time, he has just become passionate about it again.  I will leave the smoking up to him but will support with with the additional  complimentary dishes.  

We have four children, 20 (son), 15 (daughter), 14 (dog) and 14 (cat).

Look forward to enjoying some great food.


----------



## allen (Jul 10, 2008)

Glad to have U aboard, Did U and Hubby sign up for Jeff's 5 Day E-Mail Course and Sauce & Rub? the sauce and rub pay for the site and you can adjust it to your liking.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, Chad signed up and we have already use the rub recipe.  Turned out great.  Thanks for the welcome


----------



## desertlites (Jul 10, 2008)

welcome aboard Trina and Chad glad u found SMF-alot of good folks and advice in here.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Trina,
Its awesome that you have joined also, Happy Smokes!
BBQG


----------



## richtee (Jul 10, 2008)

Very cool! Welcome to SMF! And there's some really cool side dishes around here  :{)  Enjoy and keep the boy in line!


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome .............

How Cool!  Keep trying to get my wife interested in smoking! (although she is very fond of the finished product so there is hope!)


----------



## kookie (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to the smf..............Glad to have you and hubby here.............Great to see both of you joining us here.............


----------



## cman95 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## ronp (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome you 2 to the SMF family as my wife calls this forum.  This forum has brought back my urge to smoke again.  Just wish my wife took more of interest in making the product as to giving me orders on what to make for her. lol


----------



## sweethanky (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks i dont get any support????.............oh well have fun on here


----------



## meowey (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  My better half enables my smoking meat addiction.  It's great to see you here!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## pitbull (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome :)


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!  Is this the first time a husband and wife joined ??


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello Trina, nice to have you as part of the family team here at the SMF.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 10, 2008)

Very cool.  Gotta show the wife this thread.   Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## norrell6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Very Cool!

Welcome to the SMF family. Try to remember to take some pics of you and your husbands finished dishes and post them for all of us to see. We love qview!


----------



## jocosa (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey! Good to see you both here!   My hubby doesn't do the forum thing much, he lets me keep up with this part of our hobby...  but he surely enjoys the fun in smokin' and the food that comes from it all.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 10, 2008)

She'll support you too, you know how she is,LOL.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome.  It's a great place!


----------



## tld (Jul 10, 2008)

What he said.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 10, 2008)

welcome.  we all need support in some form or another


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome Trina, I also gotta show my wifey this thread. She says I'm obsessed. We saw a big smoker on a trailer the other day and she aksed how long before I wanted one like that??..Tomorrow LOL..Again welcome alot of good people and advice around here


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 10, 2008)

I speak for both Jestina and myself, we support you whole heartedly.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.

My husband and I seem to feed off each others obsessions.   We both seem to have OCD    lol


----------



## daboys (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that's nice, you 2 being members on here. My wife gives me a bad time when I log on here all the time. But, she is always right there looking over my shoulder to see all the q-view!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to the Smf family. It's a great place. Enjoy it. Wtg on all the support for the hubby. Remember, we are all here to also support both of you.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2008)

There are a couple of husband/wife teams here at SMF, it's nice to add Chris and Tina to the group. Welcome to SMF to both of you!

Enjoy!


----------

